# Halloween



## Dewgong (Oct 6, 2009)

sorry if one of these has already been made but...

what are you guys going to be for halloween? any plans? i'm curious.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Oct 6, 2009)

I might not be able to get a costume, so I'll probably stick my bangs over my face so I look like a giant hairball and wear sunglasses. I'm not sure exactly what that's supposed to be, but it amuses my classmates, so I suppose it's valid.

I had this awesome idea of being a Ditto for Christmas when I was little, but I couldn't find a costume for it, nor could I think of a way to obtain one, so... Though I might delve deeper into this idea when I have time.


----------



## Flora (Oct 6, 2009)

I kinda want to be Belle from Beauty and the Beast; I think I could pull it off.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 6, 2009)

Continuing my tradition of going as my OC's. It seems to have been getting me more candy just 'cause no one knows what I'm supposed to be.
I did consider going as Axel though. But it involved too much hair gel and Mom wouldn't make me an Organization cloak.


----------



## Ven (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll just wear a mask that completly hides my head and wear all black. I'll look cool in the dark of night.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 6, 2009)

Because Cryptica and I are twins, I'll be going as Umbreon and Cryptica will be Espeon. Not only that, but they're our Pokesonas as well, meaning that we edited them a bit; my costume will have silver rings because there's no white glitter glue, and Cryptica's costume has darker colors than a normal Espeon.

:D One of my favorite holidays; my first favorite are the Fall and Spring Equinoxes.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm totally cosplaying a TR Grunt at my friend's Halloween/Birthday party. :] I've already got a turtleneck, some pants, and a hat I could use; I just need to get hold of some fabric to make a big R out of, some boots, and a white/gray belt. Gloves would be nice too, but it's hard to find long ones that don't look princess-ey.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Oct 6, 2009)

A Clock Queen.

...um, a bit of explanation. I have an old (purple!) trenchcoat, a checkered fedora, a monicle, these really old velvety white gloves (both missing fingers on the middle finger. Huh.)  and in two days it's my birthday. I *might* be lucky and get the pocket watch I kinda liked, but ehhh, if that doesn't work out, all I'd need is a stopwatch. Out of this...yeah. Clock Queen.


----------



## octobr (Oct 6, 2009)

oaiwjpef I LOVE HALLOWEEN

Emperor fucking Kuzco. I need to start working on my costume, we're actually ~sewing it~


----------



## Zuu (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I want to be a plague doctor. However that's not going well.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 6, 2009)

My boyfriend and I were considering him being a snorlax and I his trainer. XD But I'm also thinking of being Sanguine (from Elder Scrolls) just for shits. But I'll need a lot of red paint.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 6, 2009)

> Emperor fucking Kuzco. I need to start working on my costume, we're actually ~sewing it~


I fucking _love you_ good luck with it

This year I'm going as a mime and I've already bought everything for it (I'll post photos) but last year I got my boyfriend to go as Frank N. Furter from Rocky Horror. :3


----------



## EddyOkapi (Oct 6, 2009)

Alexi said:


> My boyfriend [...] being a snorlax


That would be sooo awesome. Snorlax! -w-


Aeeh, on my side it'll be my good old cow costume again. Didn't tried anything ever since I got that one 5-7 years ago. Even though it's only to open the door and cram candies in bags.
I need to horrify it, so it scares children. :I


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 6, 2009)

Last year I tried the golem from prague(getting desperate, the year before I tried to be linguini from rattatouile, or how that movie' called, and it was screwed up), but no one really realized this and thought im trying to mime a terrorist.(maybe if it was all black it would have made more sense.) Too bad I didn't cover myself in mud.

Anyway, since I've got no ideas, am never invited to parties, and only have one friend(*WHY, WHY, WHY?!?!* WHY ONLY ONE? *YOU DIRTY DAMN CRUEL WORLD*!), im not really gonna put on a costume. Im going to rot in my home and read some damn book while being with my cat.

P.S. I don't think I will try a pokemon costume because:
1) None went out good, i tried twice.
2) It's gonna make me become the joke of the year.
3) It's not I'm packed with friends anyway.
4) And I've got around 100 enemies in this stupid school.
5) So many people keep taunting me that the local teacher motto(when they see me) is now: "With such friends, who needs enemies?"(means: If the people around here that should be my friends are so very hostile,  how hostile would people I hate and should hate can become?)




Edit: After all these things I wrote, I can say the only thing that I can pull really good is a depressed human. Very depressed. Or I could just put on my kitty costume and do as if I would be 'so very very happy'. 

P.S. Im not a depressed person. *NOT AT ALL*. Im rather a person that likes to stay away from whoever isn't a close friend, get's rude to anyone but friends when near said persons, and likes cats so bad that he would start beating the crap out of people when he notices they do sometihng that hurts cats(expect if it's my house cat and someone from my family.)


----------



## Autumn (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm gonna be a marcher. I mean, I'll have the uniform and the trumpet, and I'll even _be at a competition_ to march at...!

... but I'll have to buy my own candy. D:


----------



## octobr (Oct 6, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> I fucking _love you_ good luck with it


Oh, yes, yes I know.

Zuu -- http://creepypasta.wordpress.com/2009/05/28/plague-doctor/ neh?


----------



## Minish (Oct 6, 2009)

I always feel weird when I see Halloween threads, since here people pretty much do _nothing_ at all. I don't think I've ever been outside on a Halloween night at all, maybe once with my friends. Nobody really dresses up here even when they do go out begging for sweets, maybe a witch hat or something, but yeah.

...yeah, my post was pretty much to say 'nothing'. :D Seriously never got why Halloween is so successful in America. It's like... the weirdest holiday activity thing ever.


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll buy lots of Halloween sweets, put one of those "NO TRICK OR TREATING HERE" signs up, and then eat said sweets in front of other kids. Mwahaha.


----------



## octobr (Oct 6, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> I always feel weird when I see Halloween threads, since here people pretty much do _nothing_ at all. I don't think I've ever been outside on a Halloween night at all, maybe once with my friends. Nobody really dresses up here even when they do go out begging for sweets, maybe a witch hat or something, but yeah.
> 
> ...yeah, my post was pretty much to say 'nothing'. :D Seriously never got why Halloween is so successful in America. It's like... the weirdest holiday activity thing ever.


Weird, yes. AWESOME, YES.

Reasoning: dressing up like a doofus and getting candy? Why surely.


----------



## IcySapphire (Oct 6, 2009)

Spinning creepy tunes and handing out candy


----------



## Saith (Oct 6, 2009)

Either nothing, or if my mates are going tot Sixth Form Hallowe'en Party thing, I might go as 'Red Riding in Da Hood'. I read about it just then, and it seems I have everything already, so~


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 6, 2009)

I am going as a plain old every day Pedestrian. :D


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 6, 2009)

Trick-or-treating in costume is actually illegal where I live, at least if you're over 13 or so.  Seriously.  I'm guessing it's to keep the pedophiles from dressing up and going after the little kids, but it's still kinda ridiculous.

And there's not really much else to do around here, as far as I know... so I'm probably not going to dress up as anything.  I was sorta considering making a Mario costume last year, but there's no place within 15 miles of me that sells fake mustaches.  So even though I did find a red shirt and overalls, and I did make a crappy Mario hat (by painting a big white circle and an M on a red baseball cap), I wasn't actually able to do the whole thing.  Maybe if I can find a 'stache this year, I might try it again... if there's actually anything to wear it for, anyway.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 6, 2009)

As soon as I hit middle-school age my mom told me I was too old for Trick-or-Treating and put me on "hand out candy to little kids" duty (which is a terrible idea, considering I hate kids.) I've actually started liking Halloween these past couple years because now my friend invites me over and we eat pizza and dick around in costume with other friends. :v 

I always get candy from my grandparents anyway. And they actually know what I like. No use walking all over town for candy just to have half of it be smarties and butterfingers and other nasty stuff. :<


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 6, 2009)

Mad Scientist. OOOOBWAHHAHAHAHA!

I'll be handing out candy, which is cool because I get to take some. ;}


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 6, 2009)

I will buy sweets in the name of intercultural dialogue then eat them all when no one shows up.


----------



## Zuu (Oct 6, 2009)

Verne said:


> Oh, yes, yes I know.
> 
> Zuu -- http://creepypasta.wordpress.com/2009/05/28/plague-doctor/ neh?


fuck yeah thank you


----------



## PK (Oct 6, 2009)

Going for a dalek, but that will probably fall through.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 7, 2009)

Werewolf or Zombie

Mind you, I would be helping my mother scare the living crap out of people, since I'll be too old to treat (tricks are allowed at ANY age >:D)


----------



## Diz (Oct 7, 2009)

Leafpool said:


> I'm gonna be a marcher. I mean, I'll have the uniform and the trumpet, and I'll even _be at a competition_ to march at...!


You Rock.

That said, I'm going to dress up as that guy from the Castrol Oil Commercials. It's a huge joke in our family, and is also pretty popular with my friends.


If you don't know what I'm talking about, (shame on you), here's a video of said commercial. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jewzO6fkPDg


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 7, 2009)

_Ditto_ said:


> That said, I'm going to dress up as that guy from the Castrol Oil Commercials. It's a huge joke in our family, and is also pretty popular with my friends.


Now that's thinking with your dipstick!

Make sure to whip a few people with you dipstick :D


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 7, 2009)

> ...yeah, my post was pretty much to say 'nothing'. :D Seriously never got why Halloween is so successful in America. It's like... the weirdest holiday activity thing ever.


Haha the only time we went trick-or-treating everyone forgot in our street so they just gave us family bars of chocloate. 8D
One of my friends is from LA and last year they had this awesome halloween party; that's what most people do here instead of trick-or-treating.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm so going trick-or-treating. So what if I'm almost 19?! I wanna eat so much candy I almost puke. And gain like ten pounds in one night. :D


----------



## octobr (Oct 7, 2009)

Also, my mom is gonna be Flo.


From the progressive commercials. 


_Yes._


----------



## Autumn (Oct 7, 2009)

_Ditto_ said:


> You Rock.


:]

(seriously speaking though, it would be awesome if I could actually go trick-or-treating in my band uniform

I mean I could even play something on the trumpet at every house I went to...!)


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 8, 2009)

A couple parties. I also will sneak my siblings candy. >.>
Im also doing that unicef thing.

I might be ed from Ed edd n eddy. I like homemade costumes and coudnt be a ninja. :C


----------



## Diz (Oct 8, 2009)

Leafpool said:


> :]
> 
> (seriously speaking though, it would be awesome if I could actually go trick-or-treating in my band uniform
> 
> I mean I could even play something on the trumpet at every house I went to...!)


Oh gosh no! I hate our band uniforms.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Oct 8, 2009)

I'll go as me. :D

Notory me. With the blue hair, over sized pink tank-top, and shorts. I might be able to find a nice fake wolf tail too if I'm lucky.


----------



## Zuu (Oct 8, 2009)

Welp I bought a black hooded robe and I'm gonna start on the mask this weekend. Hell yeah


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 8, 2009)

oh hey wait I will be in Scotland for Halloween, I think. maybe I will not get to eat all the candy. :(


----------



## H-land (Oct 8, 2009)

Poor opaltiger, forced to relinquish his dreams of huge bowls of candy to cater to the whims of Scottish children... 

I haven't gone trick-or-treating for a few years now. I rather feel like dressing up as The Medic from Team Fortress 2 this year, though. I don't quite know why.
Though it's gonna be a lot easier to dress up as Medic than Pyro.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 9, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> oh hey wait I will be in Scotland for Halloween, I think. maybe I will not get to eat all the candy. :(


I'll buy you candy!


----------



## Erif (Oct 9, 2009)

Wait, is there even a Halloween in Scotland? ><

I want to be a Jester or a Samurai, but I'll prolly just end up wearing one of my glow in the dark shirts.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 10, 2009)

Erif said:


> Wait, is there even a Halloween in Scotland? ><
> 
> I want to be a Jester or a Samurai, but I'll prolly just end up wearing one of my glow in the dark shirts.


...

OF COURSE THERE IS

WHAT

what made you think we didn't????


----------



## nyuu (Oct 10, 2009)

Erif said:


> Wait, is there even a Halloween in Scotland? ><


dude what

nnnot getting invited to any parties. I will likely hand out candy.


----------



## Bombsii (Oct 10, 2009)

I've only really got into Halloween and costumes this year and I had loads of ideas. Shame we're away for Halloween :(

I had a great Barricade (the decepticon) costume that itself turned into a police car whilst I was inside but I had to burn that too :( If I get my way though i'll either go as a very tall Duskull or Jack Skellington.


----------



## geekyfreek (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm gonna go to my school for this Fall Fest thing, where the teachers dress up and try to scare everyone. In fact, last year they made the 6th and 7th grade hall into the "Haunted Hallway," even though the old 6th grade hall really does seem haunted. Even though it wasn't scary at all, I came out of the hallway with half of my friends clinging to me. Most of my friends are wimps. :/

There's also this Fall Fest at my church. For the first half of it, 6th grade and up has to take care of 5th grade and under. The second half of it is just for middle to high schoolers, and it's supposed to be EPIC, though I don't know how a church is going to make anything like this epic.

So, yeah, I'm going to the two places most teenagers avoid as much as possible for Halloween. Oh, and I'm gonna wear my To Shin Do uniform. Or I'll go as my alter ego, which means I'll have to actually wear _girl_ clothes. *shudders* OR, I could be emo! :D


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 10, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> I'll buy you candy!


:D I will hold you to it.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 10, 2009)

Didn't think I'd have anything Hallowe'eny to attend, but turns out my mum's pub is running a quiz night or something I'll probably be dragged along to. So I have three weeks to think of something great that nobody there is awesome enough to know of to dress up as.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 10, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> So I have three weeks to think of something great that nobody there is awesome enough to know of to dress up as.


Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 10, 2009)

Leafpool said:


> Phoenix Wright.


He's not very Hallowe'en-ish :p


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Oct 10, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Didn't think I'd have anything Hallowe'eny to attend, but turns out my mum's pub is running a quiz night or something I'll probably be dragged along to. So I have three weeks to think of something great that nobody there is awesome enough to know of to dress up as.


Dress up as a desk.
Or a conquistador that really is just you with a sign hanging around your neck saying "Conquistador".


----------



## Autumn (Oct 10, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> He's not very Hallowe'en-ish :p


Armstrong.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 10, 2009)

Leafpool said:


> Armstrong.


He's not scary, he's just... unsettling o.o


----------



## Erif (Oct 10, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> ...
> 
> OF COURSE THERE IS
> 
> ...


I dunno... Scotland. :/


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 10, 2009)

Erif said:


> I dunno... Scotland. :/


Halloween _came_ to you guys from the British Isles + Ireland what are you talking about :(


----------



## Autumn (Oct 10, 2009)

I bet Scotland doesn't have computers either!


----------



## Almost Eric (Oct 10, 2009)

THE SCOTS ARE NOT LYING THEY REALLY DO HAVE HALLOWEEN.
I was in Edinburgh for it. I went as a Gynecologist... :1

But this year I don't have any plans because no one really does anything for it and ever since I was little my mum never let me go out for it. She'd only let us.. knock at our own door... @_@ Yeah, idk either.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 11, 2009)

There's probably going to be some party somewhere. I doubt I'll get invited, but I don't have any ideas for a costume if I do.

I have an American Civil War era kepi, closest thing to a costume I have with me.


----------



## octobr (Oct 11, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> He's not scary, he's just... unsettling o.o


Matt Engarde ;3


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 11, 2009)

Like Darksong said, I'm going to be Kokoro, my Pokesona... actually switched from Cubone to Espeon when I found out that the former and its evolution were too stocky.

Not to mention Darksong and I are still waiting for those people dressed as Naruto and Sasuke to come to our door again... that was like two or three years ago :P

And we only recognized them because of the symbol on the back of Sasuke's shirt. We still haven't found them...


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 11, 2009)

Verne said:


> Matt Engarde ;3


Ooh, now he's both :p 

Sadly, I look like none of these people. I might be able to pull off a Winston Payne, and ashamed/concerned as I am to admit it, a Sal Manella. Winston's not scary and Sal falls into the same category as Armstrong :s


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 15, 2009)

Maybe when I dress up in my costume I should wear a cape running around everywhere and looking like I'm trying to fly... I wanna do something scary. It'll be really cool if I walk on my hands and feet all the time in my costume, though :D

(note, I'm going as Espeon)


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 15, 2009)

I believe I've made a decision.

I'll be requiring a boiler suit, a fake knife, a fake wrench, an adhesive of some nature, and a mop.


----------



## sankatu (Oct 15, 2009)

Cryptica said:


> Maybe when I dress up in my costume I should wear a cape running around everywhere and looking like I'm trying to fly... I wanna do something scary. It'll be really cool if I walk on my hands and feet all the time in my costume, though :D
> 
> (note, I'm going as Espeon)


I am a cape wearing fan, doing so is so much fun, I definitely recommend it, in fact, make it a must. I haven't really planned what I will be at halloween, I should probably get around to it.


----------



## voltianqueen (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm being cheap again and just wearing my plastic giraffe mask. Heheh.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Oct 15, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I believe I've made a decision.
> 
> I'll be requiring a boiler suit, a fake knife, a fake wrench, an adhesive of some nature, and a mop.


JANITOR! 8D

Good luck Mike. Send me a pic on Halloween. XD


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm being Jessie from Team Rocket.

Gloves - acquired.
Skirt, shirt, undershirt, and thigh high boots are yet to be acquired.


----------



## Jolty (Oct 16, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I believe I've made a decision.
> 
> I'll be requiring a boiler suit, a fake knife, a fake wrench, an adhesive of some nature, and a mop.


KNIFEWREEEEENCH
for kids!


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 16, 2009)

Jolty said:


> KNIFEWREEEEENCH
> for kids!


I suppose mine would be given that carrying around a sharp knife taped to a big heavy wrench wouldn't be very practical. Or safe.

Not sure where one can buy toy wrenches, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 26, 2009)

Woohoo, I went out and bought everything I need to be a Rocket Grunt today! The shoes were a pain in the ass to find as expected, but eventually I did find a cheap pair that will serve me well with minimal modification. I got a white belt, and a black turtleneck with some red fabric paint; I just need to make a big R stencil and get the R on the shirt. >:]

This is my lame tribute to HG/SS.


----------



## The Hungry Goldfish (Oct 26, 2009)

My mother says I'm too old for trick-or-treating, so it's passing out candy for me....

I do have this deformed mummy-esque thing me and some friends made in art class, maybe I could put it on the front porch or something.


----------



## IcySapphire (Oct 26, 2009)

I have my candy all set--it's in a kitchen drawer so I don't get into it


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 26, 2009)

i'm being my fursona... which i don't have a picture of right now but as soon as i do, i'll link it.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 26, 2009)

Why is it such a pain in the arse to find a toy wrench D<
I looked for like an hour today trying to find a decent one; the only thing that fit the bill was this thing from Argos, but to obtain it I'd need to buy a massive toy toolkit with millions of other things for £21. I ended up getting this piece of crap from the pound shop, which will just about do the trick but it's not ideal.

My biggest worry now is that I got my hair cut way too short to look anything like The Janitor. D:


----------



## nastypass (Oct 26, 2009)

how did i not see this

Trick or Treating is tonight here (I have no idea why it isn't actually on Halloween, but oh well) and I'll be going as a last-minute V.  My mum bought the mask a while ago, I forget why, and I don't have an actual cloak but I have a long black coat that sort of _looks_ like one in the right light I guess.
Shoes.  Hm.  I don't actually remember what shoes V had, but I don't think anyone is likely to notice.  I'll edit in some pics here later tonight.

Unrelated to the above, I've got a thing going where I carve my jack-o-lantern as something related to what I went as last year.  Last year I found a stencil of Navi (I'd gone as Link the year before) and this year, as I was a Scout last year, I've carved the Team Fortress 2 logo.  I'll get some pics here in a minute or so.

EDIT:  Jack-o-Lantern Fortress (linked for huge)


----------



## glitchedgamer (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't have anyone to go trick or treating with this year, so I guess I'll be handing out candy. So happy that Halloween's on Saturday this year. All day Castlevania marathon, anyone?


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 27, 2009)

Ima moochin offa mah sistah!
(I need to scrub my tounge for saying that)


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm taking my 8-year-old sister out trick-or-treating C: I get to dress up and get candy if I do that. I'm going as Rinna, my shiny Umbreon OC. I was a Pikachu last year :V

Then I'm going to go to moony's house and we shall have lots of candy and not sleep at all.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Oct 27, 2009)

I have this bad habit of being lazy and not making a -real- costume, but what I WILL be doing is stalking the town in an oversized black cloak scaring children. :3
No matter what I end up wandering about all over all night and just having a good time, the mood on Halloween night is what makes it my absolute favourite time of year. <3 Sometimes I'll visit a few houses, cause hey you're never too old for free candy~


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 27, 2009)

Walker said:


> how did i not see this
> 
> Trick or Treating is tonight here (I have no idea why it isn't actually on Halloween, but oh well) and I'll be going as a last-minute V.  My mum bought the mask a while ago, I forget why, and I don't have an actual cloak but I have a long black coat that sort of _looks_ like one in the right light I guess.
> Shoes.  Hm.  I don't actually remember what shoes V had, but I don't think anyone is likely to notice.  I'll edit in some pics here later tonight.
> ...


I was thinking of going as V as well, but i can't find a Guy Fawkes mask.

So, I'm participating in the Plants vs. Zombies walk in the Halloween parade. I'm going as Ladder Zombie. Shouldn't be that hard. Just need to borrow one of my dad's flannel shirts and find a ladder that won't hurt my arms after walking with it for two hours.







Also, that Team Fortress 2 Pumpkin isn't as awesome as the Duke Nukem Forever pumpkin I found on IGN. (link)


----------



## BynineB (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to dress up as Chrono.  :D


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 28, 2009)

Amazingly, I actually found a fake moustache at Wal-Mart this year.

It's closer to Luigi's than it is to Mario's, but I guess it works.  If I can get some white gloves and maybe some brown shoes before the end of this week, I'll actually have a costume for once.


----------



## @lex (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going all black this year. Black clothes, black lips, black eyes, black nails... I haven't gotten any hair color, though :/

To me, Halloween is supposed to be when you dress up as something frightening and scary. General cosplaying is so not Halloween to me :<


...Black, lovely contacts :)


----------



## departuresong (Oct 28, 2009)

Does anybody have any Halloween music they like to play loudly on Halloween night?

This year I'm going to have "We Are the Ones" by Zombie Girl on repeat to help me get into the festive spirit.


----------



## octobr (Oct 29, 2009)

Circus Contraption is my music of choice, as well as the classic sound effect discs.


Almost done with the costume~


----------



## foreign contaminant (Oct 29, 2009)

my friend and i were going to go to a go-kart and drive go-karts, but he couldn't provide a lot of information as far as the venue goes, so that's a bust.

i'll probably be lame and write supplements for my college applications. i don't live in a neighborhoord with kids.


----------



## Saith (Oct 29, 2009)

Though lacking a moustache, I'ma be Luigi.

Which is basically Jeans, green cap and a green shirt. Oh and some gloves, if I can get any. Although, I'll need them before 8 tonight, so I won't.
Yeah, no our Hallowe'en party isn't on Hallowe'en anymore, so it's tonight. I'll be the only non-vampire/French maid there, I assure you.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 29, 2009)

Saith said:


> Though lacking a moustache, I'ma be Luigi.
> 
> Which is basically Jeans, green cap and a green shirt. Oh and some gloves, if I can get any. Although, I'll need them before 8 tonight, so I won't.
> Yeah, no our Hallowe'en party isn't on Hallowe'en anymore, so it's tonight. I'll be the only non-vampire/French maid there, I assure you.


I dressed up as Luigi once. For gloves I just wore two sets of disposable transparent cleaning gloves on top of each other. Worked well enough.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm being Wakko for Halloween. Hope I can find my tail/have mom make one.


----------



## eevee_em (Oct 29, 2009)

Trick-or-Treat is tonight where I live(weird, I know), and I'll be handing out candy. I'm going to dress up as a penguin.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 29, 2009)

Penguiiiin~

Hm, I'm having trouble making the Zombie's head. I can either shave my head (when hell freezes over) or get a weird helmet thing.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 30, 2009)

My mom's sewing my costume tonight, and Halloween's the day after tomorrow.

The best thing about October 30th this year is that I get to wear my Kokoro-espeon costume to school and then I go to the Halloween dance :)

And more than likely I'll go trick-or-treating with my best friend as well... the next two days will be made of awesome.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 30, 2009)

I am now the proud owner of a boiler suit and knifewrench (which is actually a very tacky toy wrench badly duct-taped to one of those retractable toy knives and painted grey because it was yellow and rubbish). Hopefully the mop will turn up eventually too, and I also need to get hold of a spray-bottle so I can fill it with blue Powerade and re-enact the scene where the Janitor drinks "bleach" in front of Dr Kelso.


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 30, 2009)

> I dressed up as Luigi once. For gloves I just wore two sets of disposable transparent cleaning gloves on top of each other. Worked well enough.


Hmm.  The gloves were the only major thing I was missing from my Mario costume (nobody's gonna look at the shoes when I've got a fake moustache and a hat with an M on it, so I doubt they'll notice that Mario's shoes are supposed to be brown.)

I might try that... if I actually have any rubber gloves laying around...


----------



## octobr (Oct 31, 2009)

They sell mario/luigi costumes at walmart... it's awesome.


Crown fell through but it's ok, the rest of my costume looks sweet. If I ever go to a con I wanna wear it there too.


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 31, 2009)

> They sell mario/luigi costumes at walmart... it's awesome.


They don't have them at the Wal-Mart where I live.  Of course, I live in the middle of nowhere, so that might have something to do with that...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 31, 2009)

I went to a Halloween cosplay, my first "con"(I don't know if you could call this one a con but meh). Because I didn't have any time to make a proper costume, I was Leekspin Orohime(you can all start hating me now) with some thrown-together clothes. My mom made a leek which was one of the important parts of it. Next time I'll use a lot more time on my costume for sure^^

I actually got asked by some strangers if they could borrow my leek and spin it, it was awesome^^


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm handing out candy. -_-

I couldn't think of anything...


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 31, 2009)

In our area it's just started with the influx of teenagers, and we've run out of sweets. Hope we don't get egged.


----------



## Crimson Mist (Oct 31, 2009)

I dressed up as... Eggman!


----------



## Flora (Nov 1, 2009)

I didn't go, so I gave out candy.

It rained. It _rained._

Needless to say we still have a _lot_ of candy left.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 1, 2009)

I got a great haul this year. People loved the costume.
I was expecting it to rain but it didn't~ <3
And now I'm sitting here eating my large bucket of candy while watching vids Flareth is sending me.
I like tonight. ^^


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Nov 1, 2009)

Welp, it's late, got a decent load, and I think I'll be wearing the checker fedora for a bit 
x3 Today was fun, even though I only went out for an hour or two.


----------



## spaekle (Nov 1, 2009)

Hahaha. I wore my costume on Thursday since that was trick-or-treat night. I really just watched Doctor Who at my friend's house and then took some pictures, but dressing up was still fun.

Tonight, on actual Halloween, it was dark and rainy and my power went out. x] It was really cool for around 15 minutes, but then the power ended up staying out for three hours and that sort of sucked. Now that it's back on I'd like to have a movie night. Kind of a lame movie night since the scariest thing I have is Secret Window, but I guess it's all cool.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 1, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> I didn't go, so I gave out candy.
> 
> It rained. It _rained._
> 
> Needless to say we still have a _lot_ of candy left.


this (all of it)

I got back from the band competition earlier than I thought I would, didn't have anything better to do so I put on my black jacket backwards so that I could pull the hood over my face. I looked rather menacing, considering I was also wearing a black t-shirt, black flowy shorts/pants, black socks and I even put on my black marching shoes to add to it. And I held a fake axe.

but I wasn't so efficient with the hood over my face, so I turned the jacket around and put the hood over the back of my head instead.

I wasn't efficient with the axe either, so I propped it up next to the door.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Nov 1, 2009)

Very boring night...I stayed home. We got like 12 trick or treaters, out of them only like 7 wore costumes. The weather is pretty sucky, and it's pretty much over now. At least I got to watch Halloween, Friday the 13th, and Night of the Living Dead while beating Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance in almost one sitting. A good day in my book.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 1, 2009)

I was too lazy to come up with a costume, so when costume day at school came, I just dressed up normally and claimed I was going as my evil twin. Of course, about halfway through costume day, I ended up wishing I had. I could've done a kickass Joker costume (I got _The Dark Knight_ on the brain).

Among some of the cooler costumes were: Clark Kent (not Superman - he had the fake glasses and button-up shirt that he unbuttoned a bit to show the Superman shirt underneath); a group costume of a papier-mâché Pac-Man and 3 ghosts (it won 1st place in the competition last year, and 2nd this year); Facebook (I kid you not. The kid took a huge piece of posterboard, strung it around his neck, and drew a replica of a Facebook wall on it); and zombie Obama and Bush (I have no idea where they got the masks for that).



glitchedgamer said:


> Very boring night...I stayed home. We got like 12 trick or treaters, out of them only like 7 wore costumes.


This drives me nuts. We didn't get any ourselves, but a radio show host today was talking about how half the kids who came to his house didn't have costumes. Most of them didn't even say "trick or treat", they just stuck their bags out and expected candy. When I hand out candy, the amount of candy they will get is proportional to a) how much I like the costume; b) how much I like the person in the costume. If you don't wear a costume, I probably won't give you any, and that's only because I'm not allowed to reach into your bag and take away some of it.

I'm an asshole.


----------



## nothing to see here (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm too old to trick-or-treat (legally... the town we usually trick-or-treat in actually has a "no trick-or-treating if you're over 13" law) and there were no haunted house things anywhere in the area, so my dad, my little sister and I ended up just going to eat at an Italian restaurant instead.  I wore my Mario costume (though I took the moustache off to eat... there was no way I'd be able to eat pizza without getting it on that giant 'stache.)

Pretty much everyone recognized it as Mario, so it must not have been that bad despite the slapped-together-at-the-last-minuteness of it.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2009)

HALLOWEEN WAS AWESOME (latepostislate)

Dressing as Janitor for the night was brilliant and I got to carve these four quite awesome pumpkins. I particularly like the one on the far right =3

In case any of you want to see how little Mike actually looks like Janitor (though I removed my glasses to remedy this just slightly, which incidentally just made everything worse):
- Aaaaaa redeye eeeeevil
- KNIIIIIFE WREEEEEENCH (also redeye and I was going for some kind of menacing expression here but it combined with tiredness to produce some kind of very strange non-expression)


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 5, 2009)

^ Haha, those are *epic*.

I wore some clip-on cat ears out when we went to the supermarket in the early evening to buy sweets (for kids) and booze (for us), but then we sat at home, drank a bit, and handed out some sweets to the two lots of kids that came knocking. Good times.


----------



## Saith (Nov 5, 2009)

My Luigi failed. You know, due to it being Halloween. Still, people liked the moustache I drew on with pen (which is fortunate, since it didn't wash off for a couple days).


----------



## Zeph (Nov 5, 2009)

Me and a small group of friends did the ordinary thing despite being far too old for this business. This was me:
Don't ask.
I don't even know.


----------

